# Who's Growing What?



## Deezil

Thought it might be fun to start an over-all thread where we can list what we're growing, sort of like the thread about the wines people have in various stages.


----------



## Deezil

So far i've got:

'Duke' Blueberry x 5
'Spartan' Blueberry x1

'Canby' Red Raspberries

'Fall Gold' Gold Raspberries
'Cascade' Gold Raspberries

'Royalty' Purple Raspberries

Riesling x 2
Madeleine Angevine / C3309 x 1


----------



## Larryh86GT

3 apple trees - golden delicious, red delicious & a jonagold
2 - 20' rows of red raspberries
2 marquis grapevines
3 reliance grapevines
6 hops vines - various
20' row of strawberries


----------



## rhoffart

10 Cab's planted 5 days ago in a few different locations around the house.


----------



## rob

500 Brianna vines


----------



## UBB

300 vines consisting of: Marquette, LaCrescent and Brianna.

I've never counted all the various trees but I would approximate the number between 200 and 250. Varieties would include: Apple, Apricot, Plum, Cherry, and Chokecherry.

Various bushes as well which include: Nanking cherry, Sancherry, and Elderberry.


----------



## vinividivici

32 Marquette vines

Will be ordering 10 Frontenac soon...

Bob


----------



## wzazdzez

18 carlos scuppernongs that I planted last year, 10 merlots, and 9 cabernet sauvignon, and 1 pinto gris that had a seperate lable on it that was bundled in with the cabs that I planted yesterday. -------------"There's a whole lota slip twixt the cup and the lip."


----------



## BobF

180' of Navaho blackberries, 30 elderberry (adding 75 more this spring), 2 Danube cherries (adding Black Gold & Lapin this spring), 3 black currant, 2 12' red raspberry rows, also adding 25 golden currants this spring.
Thinking about Honeycrisp apples, but cedar-apple rust is prevalent here.


----------



## n2tazmania

Vines: 2 Carlos, 2 Noble, 2 Scuppernong, 4 Zinfandels, 2 reliance and 2 Niagara; New for 2012 - 2 Carlos and 2 Nobles

Berries: 32' row Boysenberry; New for 2012 - 1 32' row Boysenberry, 1 32' row Raspberries

Trees: 2 wild plum, 2 Arkansas Black, 2 yellow delious, 2 Winesap; New for 2012 - 2 Granny Smith, 2 Fantasia nectarine, 2 Santa Rosa Plums


----------



## saddlebronze

On order: 20 Marquette, 2 each of Chardonel, Traminette, Frontenac, Frontenac Gris, St. Vincent, 5 Norton. Come on Spring!!


----------



## Mike89T

Vines In ground: 
1 Muscat 
1 Red Flame

On order:
6 Voignier
2 Barbera
2 Tempranillo


----------



## Deezil

BobF, 

how are those Navaho blackberries doing for you? Those are one of the types im looking into, other than Triple Crown & 'Thornfree'. Navaho dont need anything more than a 2-wire trellis do they, to keep them from falling over and touching the ground? Thats what im looking for, but i was considered about the yield, berry size & flavor. Anything you've noticed would be greatly appreciated

Triple crown has nice yields, but is semi-erect.. Not gonna be cold hardy enough for the long-term, i think. Navaho & Thornfree are supposed to be more erect, more cold hardy, withe competitive flavors. Hands on > book reading though, tis why i ask.


----------



## deboard

9 Norton Vines
2 catawba vines
2 mars vines (mainly for eating, but some may end up in a wine here and there)
2 plum trees
2 cherry trees
6 black currant bushes

planting this year:
3 peach trees
4 Noiret
4 Traminette


----------



## GerardVineyard

In their third year:

5 King of the North
18 Valiant

In their second year:

12 Frontenac Gris


----------



## BobF

Deezil said:


> BobF,
> 
> how are those Navaho blackberries doing for you? Those are one of the types im looking into, other than Triple Crown & 'Thornless'. Navaho dont need anything more than a 2-wire trellis do they, to keep them from falling over and touching the ground? Thats what im looking for, but i was considered about the yield, berry size & flavor. Anything you've noticed would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Triple crown has nice yields, but is semi-erect.. Not gonna be cold hardy enough for the long-term, i think. Navaho & Thornless are supposed to be more erect, more cold hardy, withe competitive flavors. Hands on > book reading though, tis why i ask.


 
The Navaho just went in a few months ago. I'm expecting the first yield 2013. I chose them over TC and others for the reasons you mentioned. A local nursery here claims they don't need any support, but I'll give them a couple of wires. We'll see how primocane development goes this year.

I'm planning to tip them and prune laterals spring of '13, so they should stand well.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

50 each- Frontenac, St. Vincent, Chardonell, and Tramenette. 1 Gala apple. 1 lg mulberry.


----------



## grapeman

Presently three acres (2000 vines) mixed cold climate grapes, including Marquette, Frontenac, St Croix and a few other reds plus LaCrosse, St Pepin, Chardonel, Petite Amie and some other assorted white ones. This coming spring 750 Marquette and 750 LaCrescent 750 Leon Millot and 400 Concord and 400 Niagara going in.


----------



## toddrod

Vines - Muscadines to include 2 Ison, 2 Sweet Jenny, 1 Pam, 1 Pineapple and will be soon planting 1 Magnolia

Blackberries - 3 each of Apache, Ouchita and Natchez.


----------



## Racer

Red wine vines:
10 Marquette
4 NY95's
2 St.Croix
1 Norton

White wine vines:
8 Valvin muscat
6 LaCrescent
6 Prairie star
4 Frontenac Gris
2 Frontenac Blanc

Wish I could just relocate to N.C. and start a real vineyard though.


----------



## Randoneur

18 Cabernet Sauvignon
18 Cabernet Franc
9 Norton
9 Chardonnay
18 Marquette
9 Chardonnel
9 3309 Root stock
3 Zinfandel


----------



## Randoneur

grapeman said:


> Presently three acres (2000 vines) mixed cold climate grapes, including Marquette, Frontenac, St Croix and a few other reds plus LaCrosse, St Pepin, Chardonel, Petite Amie and some other assorted white ones. This coming spring 750 Marquette and 750 LaCrescent 750 Leon Millot and 400 Concord and 400 Niagara going in.



Any favorites for you personal use?


----------



## grapeman

St.Pepin, Chardonel, Petite Amie and LaCrescent are favorites for whites.

Marquette, Leon Millot and Mn1200 for reds. You won't find Mn1200 anywhere, yet. It is the most complex red wine hybrid to come along so far. I'm hoping I can get Mn to release it soon.......... You would swear it was a fancy vinifera selection if you didn't know better.


----------



## garymc

*Muscadines, elderberries, blackberries*

I have 10 varieties of muscadines so far and plan on adding 3 more. 
Tara
Triumph
Cowart
Scarlett
Jumbo
Carlos
Big Red
Darlene
Supreme
Ison
are the ones I have. The ones I plan to add are:
Delicious
Majesty
Eudora
The other things are a few elderberry bushes and some thornless blackberries.


----------



## toddrod

Where are you ordering the Delicious and Majesty varity from?


----------



## FTC Wines

12 Merlot
3 Catawba
26 Blueberry
many wild blackberries

Roy


----------



## TicinoVintner

Merlot
Americano
Unidentified white. (my guess is Chardonnay)

I got room for about 6 more vines, I was thinking of adding more merlot or some cabernet sauvignon to give the merlot more body.


----------



## Randoneur

TicinoVintner said:


> Merlot
> Americano
> Unidentified white. (my guess is Chardonnay)
> 
> I got room for about 6 more vines, I was thinking of adding more merlot or some cabernet sauvignon to give the merlot more body.



Any idea what the Americano is, what we call it over here? Red or White?


----------



## Wade E

18 Black Currant bushes, 1 Beauty berry bush, a bunch of Blackberries and some raspberries.


----------



## garymc

I got the Delicious variety from Sirvents Vineyard and Farm in Florahome, Florida. They also might be available next season from Grapes of Kath at Sebring, Fl. I got the Majesty from Florida A & M University, Tallahassee.


----------



## TicinoVintner

Randoneur said:


> Any idea what the Americano is, what we call it over here? Red or White?



I have been trying to research that since I got the go ahead on this project. So far from what I have read in my limited Italian. (and even less info in English) is that an American hybrid was introduced to Europe in 1906 (give or take a year or two) when most vines were destroyed by disease (some claim that the imports brought the disease) Most information comes from some islands off of Portugal which they call it the strawberry grape, not so good for winemaking (sweet, low alcohol content) and there is an outright European ban on making wine from this grape. However that is in Portugal, no info about this variety this far inland. My guess is it a Merlot hybrid but I cant be sure until I have an expert examine it. Found a German recipe on making jam with this grape but no other info. It is a red.

Oh and I dont have to worry about identifying the white grapes as most have died and the remaining two have not produced any grapes in years and are barely alive so I will dig those up and plant an new Merlot or Cab.


----------



## Sacalait

Muscadines:
8 Ison
6 Black beauty
1 Pineapple
6 Sugargate
3 Carlos
4 Darlene
3 Welder

Trees:
7 Pecan
3 Pomegranite
10 assorted citrus
2 Fig
4 Hsoui pears

Berry vines:
1 Brazos blackberry
10 Navaho blackberries
2 Triple crown
4 Boureaugh blackberries?

Grapes:
2 LSU varities that there's no info on


----------



## TxBrew

Randoneur said:


> 18 Cabernet Sauvignon
> 18 Cabernet Franc
> 9 Norton
> 9 Chardonnay
> 18 Marquette
> 9 Chardonnel
> 9 3309 Root stock
> 3 Zinfandel



Where did you order your Cabernet Sauvignon from?


----------



## Randoneur

TxBrew said:


> Where did you order your Cabernet Sauvignon from?



They came from Double A


----------



## BARBQ

Randoneur said:


> They came from Double A


 
Double A has everything.

TxBrew if you want to use someone closer try
http://www.womacknursery.com/grapes.html


----------



## garymc

I looked at the Womack page. They say that cowart is the largest muscadine variety. That is incorrect. I hope they know more about their vinifera grapes.


----------



## mamigoni

*missouri vineyard*

2,000 Cab Franc
500 Mourvedre
250 Petit Verdot
1000 Chardonnay
200 Cab Sauv.

Putting in Tannat and Teroldego this year.

Amigoni Urban Winery


----------



## grapeman

I look forward to your input here. Just checked out the website. Beautiful future tasting room. Keep us filled in on progress.


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice. 

Inlaws are in KC, MO. Looks like you have done a great job getting into the local retail chain stores as well as my favorite restaurant in KC, Piropos 



mamigoni said:


> 2,000 Cab Franc
> 500 Mourvedre
> 250 Petit Verdot
> 1000 Chardonnay
> 200 Cab Sauv.
> 
> Putting in Tannat and Teroldego this year.
> 
> Amigoni Urban Winery


----------



## mamigoni

thanks. We are busy getting our new tasting/event space open by May 1


----------



## tfries

We have 64 vines of each of the following:
Pinot Noir 777
Pinot Noir 667
Pinot Noir 115
Pinot Gris
Riesling
and 10 vines Pinot Noir Pommard

The Pinot's are going into their 5th season and the Riesling will be year 4.


----------



## ebbutler

I don't have any vines yet except for some wild ones growing around, mostly in all the wrong places.

I'm planning on planting 350 Alwood and 350 Golden Muscat spring 2013.

I don't know any thing about grapes or wine other than I like to drink sweet wine.

Picked the vines for #1. zone, #2. different than what I've heard others have, #3. one is early and one is late - trying to spread the harvest out.

If all goes well, will expand and then what vines to select?


----------



## BobF

BobF said:


> The Navaho just went in a few months ago. I'm expecting the first yield 2013. I chose them over TC and others for the reasons you mentioned. A local nursery here claims they don't need any support, but I'll give them a couple of wires. We'll see how primocane development goes this year.
> 
> I'm planning to tip them and prune laterals spring of '13, so they should stand well.





The Navahos broke out full of fruit buds AND new canes emerging. I'm going to let them fruit this year.


----------



## BobF

BobF said:


> 180' of Navaho blackberries, 30 elderberry (adding 75 more this spring), 2 Danube cherries (adding Black Gold & Lapin this spring), 3 black currant, 2 12' red raspberry rows, also adding 25 golden currants this spring.
> Thinking about Honeycrisp apples, but cedar-apple rust is prevalent here.





The new elders, currants and cherry trees are all in and doing well. The previously planted stuff is kickin'!

I also added 5 blueberries instead of the apples.


----------



## Poni

Hi,

I have red, black and yellow raspberries
2 young pear treesd
a young plum tree
blackberries

concords
niagara
catawba
frontenac
leon millot
cayuga
traminette
and corot noir
total of about 60 vines, all but the concords are also young.

Lot's of work, ha!


----------



## Randoneur

mamigoni said:


> 2,000 Cab Franc
> 500 Mourvedre
> 250 Petit Verdot
> 1000 Chardonnay
> 200 Cab Sauv.
> 
> Putting in Tannat and Teroldego this year.
> 
> Amigoni Urban Winery


 
How is the Mourvedre? How does it compare to the Cabs for vineyard management? I'm interested in putting a few vines in. Cabs and Chard really do well for me here.


----------



## lefluers

I am wanting to grow something beside muscadine type grapes. I live in the Raleigh, NC. Interested in your feedback.


----------



## Lavorgna

Growing Cayuga, cab franc and lemburger. Hope to harvest something in Oct 2014
Gio


----------



## ColemanM

I've got Marquette, Frontenac, leon Millot, Frontenac Blanc, Catawba and a concord. Grapeman has piqued my interest in MN1200!!!! Can you tell me more, like when it would be available and the wine characteristics?


----------



## GreginND

I just racked my mn1200 yesterday and gave it a taste. After mlf, American and French oak and cold stabilizing it has a rich earthy flavor with dark mocha notes. It is delicious and complex and has a dark inky color. I would love for this grape to be commercialized but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## the_rayway

In my little yard I've got:

2 x 1 year old cherries (cupid & romeo)
2 x 1 year old apricots (manchurian)
1 giant, well-established rhubarb
3 x 2 year old haskaps
2 x 1 year old blueberries
5 tiny strawberry plants

I'm planting 15 raspberry canes this year: Purple Royalty, my Nana's golden, and Red River.

Hopes are to plant a couple of Marquette vines in the next few years to cover my patio. Maybe one day they will give me enough to make a batch each year!


----------



## ColemanM

Thanks for the great tasting notes Greg. However that makes me even MORE excited about a grape that I will probably never be able to get. Is this a UofM grape? I live in Minnesota and I am hoping for a 3 gallon batch of Marquette next year. I have made 3 gallons of Frontenac this year and it shows some promise. But after this subzero December I am incredibly doubtful I will ever get a Cabernet out of my frozen back yard. Have you heard of michurinets?


----------



## grapeman

ColemanM, the Mn 1200 is a UMinn grape variety they have not released it yet. It was developed at the same time as Marquette but never released (Marquette was Mn 1211). I have over 100 vines of it in a training system trial and was given permission to grow for it that trial by Peter Hemstad and UMinn. It makes the most complex wine from any hybrid in my opinion and Greg sums up just some of its characteristics. This reminds me I need to work on them to release it for it's wine characteristics. While Marquette makes a very good wine, the Mn1200 makes an outstanding wine.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I'm currently growing elderberries, saskatoon berries (june or serviceberry), high bush cranberries, raspberries, blueberries. I have established concord, fredonia and muscadine vines. 

I am looking to possibly plant about 30 wine vines this spring and have narrowed my possible choices according to my growth hardiness zone down to Marquette, D.M. 8521-1, possibly Marechal Foch, Sabrevois or St. Croix and Frontenac. I'm in a 4b growing zone. I've read as many posts and threads as I can about what grapes have been posted on, to get an idea of their management and what they are producing in different areas. My specific region gives variable climate conditions but generally the area which I intend to plant has all day sun and good loose well drained sandy loam type soil. Do any of you want to share your opinions on which of these would be best? The nursery I plan to order from says that Frontenac gives cherry and plum flavours, some of you mentioned it can be high in acid I think but that really would depend on the growing season's climate right? Marquette apparently gives blackberry, cherry & blackcurrent flavours. My question is should I just stick with one type? I originally thought to get perhaps 3 different varieties and then figure out which ones to get to blend if I feel like it. Or is it better to get just one type to start with? 

I'm focusing on reds for now. My soil is just on the alkaline side but not overly alkaline, can't remember the exact number right now. I'm obviously also going to consult with the nursery directly first but thought I'd ask if any of you have opinions as well! Thanks!


----------



## GreginND

I have the privilege of getting NDSU's test plot MN1200 to make wine out of for their evaluation. This year I got 90 pounds. Wish I could get more.

Rich, please, please, please push them to commercialize it. I am pushing the NDSU folks on my end too. I think we need more evaluation of the wine and let the folks who need to know taste it.

Carolyn, hard to say which way you should go. If you plant more than one varietal you have the opportunity to blend them. But if you plant too many, you won't have enough of one to make a single varietal wine if you want to. So, I guess it's a trade off.

I would definitely plant Marquette. If Marechal Foch is hardy for you, I would add that one too. I can't grow it here. I don't know anything about the DM variety. Personally not a fan of St. Croix or Sabervois. Frontenac is hardy and pretty good but can be out of balance with higher acids.

Have you considered Baltica? I am playing with some of those grapes for the first time this year. It's a lighter bodied red wine but has nice fruity cherry characteristics that are really growing on me.


----------



## grapeman

Check to see what the suppliers have and if there is any restriction on certain varieties. Some Canadian Provinces limit access to some kinds. Marquette is a good one for you. I personally prefer Leon Millot over Marechal Foch and they are from the same breeder originally. St Croix would grow but it can be low sugar and very soft when ripe. Frontenac WILL BE high acid compared to others no matter the year. In a great year it is workable, in a bad year you might as well bottle battery acid. Ask your local wineries what they grow or go into Quebec and ask them. I see you are just on the border with them. You should have a similar climate to the grape growing area southeast of Montreal so you could check there. That area is about 50 miles north of me.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks for the responses! I have never heard of Baltica... Not sure if I have access to it. The nursery I'm planning to buy from is in fact a Quebec nursery and yes my growing region is the same as just east of Montreal, I'm a tiny bit colder than Ottawa, when I was there the zone was 5a, I'm now in 4B. I really wanted to try Baco Noir, and Leon Millot looked good too but according to this nursery they are both out of my hardiness zone. You are right on my dilemma about which way to go, whether to blend or stick to one variety. I could go with 40 vines and do 20 of each but that would be skimping it if I did just want to do the one type. I really like what I have read on the Marquette so that's a definite yes for me. Is frontenac high on acid even in akaline soils? Excuse my amateur questions!

Would any of those I'm considering, blend ok with muscadine, fredonia or concord? So far I have had some good tasting wine from making various blends between those existing three types I already have. I like to have a fruity wine, I also like the darker, berry type flavours. I like dry wine, but like to have fruitiness coming through for sure. I guess my reasoning for trying more than one type at first is to get a feel more for what I might like from my own grapes. If I lean to liking one more than another then I'll focus on increasing that particular type. I appreciate your feedback! Here is the QC nursery I'm considering purchasing from, they only have limited types for my growing zone: http://voloacanursery.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_61 the other place is in southern Ontario and is called Vinetech. Oh one more place: http://grapevale.ca Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## GreginND

Yes, Frontenac will be high in acid regardless of the soil. 

Are there others around you growing grapes? Perhaps you can think about blending by sourcing grapes from others to round out your varietals. 

I have a friend near me who just grows Marquette and focusses on that. He barrel ages it and treats it like a Pinot Noir. His is hands down the best balanced marquette I have tasted. There is something to be said for focussing on one varietal and doing it the best way it can be done.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks Greg... not really, there is one place I know of about 15 mins from me, that has one long row of something growing... but I can't be sure from a distance if it's table or wine grapes, white or red... You are right, I definitely think that focusing on one wine first, to see what I get and experiment with that one type to get really familiar with it prior to blending would be my best avenue... so based on what I've read it seems that Marquette might be a very good first choice?? I really was definitely going to make that at least one of my choices.

To those of you growing Marquette, what sort of flavour profiles are you getting and what's your soil type like? Just trying to see what differences there might be in different growing regions. But as far as hardiness goes, I'm thinking this will not be a waste of my time 

That MN1200 sure sounds good, wish it was on the market!


----------



## bigdrums2

Muscadine in 4b? I'm curious as to how well that's working. Please do tell.



ckvchestnut said:


> I'm currently growing elderberries, saskatoon berries (june or serviceberry), high bush cranberries, raspberries, blueberries. I have established concord, fredonia and muscadine vines.
> 
> I am looking to possibly plant about 30 wine vines this spring and have narrowed my possible choices according to my growth hardiness zone down to Marquette, D.M. 8521-1, possibly Marechal Foch, Sabrevois or St. Croix and Frontenac. I'm in a 4b growing zone. I've read as many posts and threads as I can about what grapes have been posted on, to get an idea of their management and what they are producing in different areas. My specific region gives variable climate conditions but generally the area which I intend to plant has all day sun and good loose well drained sandy loam type soil. Do any of you want to share your opinions on which of these would be best? The nursery I plan to order from says that Frontenac gives cherry and plum flavours, some of you mentioned it can be high in acid I think but that really would depend on the growing season's climate right? Marquette apparently gives blackberry, cherry & blackcurrent flavours. My question is should I just stick with one type? I originally thought to get perhaps 3 different varieties and then figure out which ones to get to blend if I feel like it. Or is it better to get just one type to start with?
> 
> I'm focusing on reds for now. My soil is just on the alkaline side but not overly alkaline, can't remember the exact number right now. I'm obviously also going to consult with the nursery directly first but thought I'd ask if any of you have opinions as well! Thanks!


----------



## bigdrums2

Ok I'll add to this. I'm growing mostly norton, favorite, blanc Dubois, and chambourcin with some Delaware, black Spanish, Catawba, Isabella, herbemont, lomanto, muscadine and some zhender crosses. The zhender crosses were obtained this year through a friend and they had excellent growth and disease resistance. All my vines are rarely sprayed for fungus and hardly ever sprayed for insects and they do well. It's my philosophy that I don't want harmful chemicals to possibly infiltrate into my vineyard/garden. I also have several varieties of blackberries, elderberries, currants and blackberries.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

This last year we went nuts. 2 apple trees, 1 pear tree,
17 marquette, 5 concord, 5 King of the North
11 Patriot blueberries, 3 Navaho blackberries
added 2 more 20 ft rows of red raspberries, now have 4 rows
also doubled the size of the strawberry bed. It now is 20x50 
We have plans to plant some white grape vines this year still trying to figure out what. We really like Lacrescent, Lacrosse and Swenson white. 
Would like to also plant some elderberries in the corner as I had to fight for them on the pubici land around here.


----------



## ckvchestnut

bigdrums2 said:


> Muscadine in 4b? I'm curious as to how well that's working. Please do tell.




To be honest I'm not entirely sure that is exactly what they are but they are hardy and grow like a weed. But they very well could be also either summer grape, fall grape or frost grape... Sorry I didn't put their Latin names up. But they ripen quite late and are somewhat sour until after a frost. I haven't concentrated much on using them for wine, they are what I would consider wild-ish and I have let the birds have them pretty much every year so far.


----------



## bigdrums2

ckvchestnut said:


> To be honest I'm not entirely sure that is exactly what they are but they are hardy and grow like a weed. But they very well could be also either summer grape, fall grape or frost grape... Sorry I didn't put their Latin names up. But they ripen quite late and are somewhat sour until after a frost. I haven't concentrated much on using them for wine, they are what I would consider wild-ish and I have let the birds have them pretty much every year so far.




If they were naturally growing on your property then they shouldn't be muscadine. What do the clusters look like? If they are small berries and in a bunch then they aren't muscadine. However I have heard of muscadines growing up north but that their flavor profile changes a lot.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ya they were here when we bought the place... They cover a 50foot section of page wire fence. The fruit are smaller than my concords and Fredonia. Will have to do more studying of grape leaves!


----------



## bigdrums2

Most of my muscadine have much smaller leaves than my other varieties.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I'll be taking pics this summer when it's fully in leaf to finally put a finger on which cultivar they are... Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## pg55

I have 12 blueberries, 3 muscadines, 1 young pear tree, 10 black Spanish grapes, 2 mars grapes, and 2 figs(I am having problems with them????) 

I just ordered 6 blackberries and 4 more muscadines.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I'm going to order blackberries too this year... What's everyone's opinion on which blackberries are the hardiest and most productive. I know there are wild ones that grow around here. I'm kind of interested in the thornless ones anyone grow those?

Also the place I order from has Goji berries this year hardy to zone 2a... Anyone got any experience with those?


----------



## bigdrums2

I'm not sure of your area, but a lot love triple crown.


----------



## PatrickShiflet

Triple crown are vigorous, and very flavorful. The bonus is that they are thornless. In two years you can be in full production.


----------



## bchilders

Planted spring 2011
Carlos Muscadine - 11

Planted spring 2012
BACO Noir - 28
CHAMBOURCIN - 28
CHELOIS (SEIBEL 10878) - 21

Planted spring 2013
CABERNET FRANC - 25
BARBERA - 15
MALBEC - 15

Planting spring 2014
VIKING ARONIA BERRY - 4
Goji Berries-1-X Grade - 4
VINCENT - 4
OBERLIN NOIR - 7
DELAWARE - 4


----------



## bigdrums2

bchilders said:


> Planted spring 2011
> 
> Carlos Muscadine - 11
> 
> 
> 
> Planted spring 2012
> 
> BACO Noir - 28
> 
> CHAMBOURCIN - 28
> 
> CHELOIS (SEIBEL 10878) - 21
> 
> 
> 
> Planted spring 2013
> 
> CABERNET FRANC - 25
> 
> BARBERA - 15
> 
> MALBEC - 15
> 
> 
> 
> Planting spring 2014
> 
> VIKING ARONIA BERRY - 4
> 
> Goji Berries-1-X Grade - 4
> 
> VINCENT - 4
> 
> OBERLIN NOIR - 7
> 
> DELAWARE - 4



Delaware is great! Wonderful flavor.


----------



## ckvchestnut

bigdrums2 said:


> I'm not sure of your area, but a lot love triple crown.




Thanks! Never heard of that one... I'll check that out...

Quite the collection you have!


----------



## Sacalait

32 muscadines (9 varieties), 2 grapes, both B 17, 2 pears, 2 peaches, 1 fig, 7 pecan, 12 citrus


----------



## kip20

*What we are growing*

300 Traminette
200 St Vincent
Lots of Raspberries
3 Blue Berry
3 Pear Trees
30-40 pumpkins in the spring


----------



## peaches9324

grapeman said:


> St.Pepin, Chardonel, Petite Amie and LaCrescent are favorites for whites.
> 
> Marquette, Leon Millot and Mn1200 for reds. You won't find Mn1200 anywhere, yet. It is the most complex red wine hybrid to come along so far. I'm hoping I can get Mn to release it soon.......... You would swear it was a fancy vinifera selection if you didn't know better.



I'm guessing that the Mn1200 are now available? And where might I find these vines? under what name are they? Thanks much appreciated! And I am currently sipping on my homemade wine I made from my Marquette thanks for the suggestion! Its awesome!


----------



## peaches9324

*what I got growing*

strawberry patch of about 65 mixed some June bearing some Ever bearing, and some whatever lol 
2 pear 
2 apple
1 peach but adding a couple more hope this spring
 5 elderberry
5 blackberry (next time ordering thornless !)
white table grapes, red Candice grapes, concord grapes

my wine making grapes;
6 Frontenac
4 Edelweiss
4 Marquette
and I know there are more but its getting late can't think
20 asparagus now and got 20 coming
5 Pixwell on the way
2rhubarb on the way
and to think some people may tell you I don't do anything 
I never listed all that I have before oh yea and 4 black walnut,
plus a couple blueberry I'm hoping show up I planted roots last year and no show this past summer also have a small vege garden I grow every summer too


----------



## ibglowin

peaches9324 said:


> I'm guessing that the Mn1200 are now available? And where might I find these vines? under what name are they?



I spoke to the Double A sales rep manning the booth at our annual wine and grape growers conference a few weeks back and he said MN1200 is still 2 years (at least) away from commercial availability. Not released yet and once it is it will take a year (min) for them to ramp up with cuttings and have enough plants to sell to make it worthwhile.


----------



## GreginND

Correct. It has not been named yet as a commercial grape. These things take much more time than we would like.

I had the great fortune of visiting with Tom Plocher and several growers from my area last night and taste some of Tom's newest hybrids that are in the works. Tom is a grape breeder in Minnesota. He is the one that introduced Baltica to the US from Russia. And he bred Petite Pearl. He has several more crosses of which some are so much better than Marquette and MN 1200. I am quite excited to see them developed. But it will take time.


----------



## grapeman

No Mn1200 is not released yet and may never be. I'm not sure why since it has so much to offer for winemaking. Ibglowin remember what I told you a couple months back.


----------



## peaches9324

grapeman said:


> No Mn1200 is not released yet and may never be. I'm not sure why since it has so much to offer for winemaking. Ibglowin remember what I told you a couple months back.


  well if things change will ya please let us know?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, that I should stop praying to Bacchus for the release of MN1200. I will keep praying though that someday it may…...




grapeman said:


> No Mn1200 is not released yet and may never be. I'm not sure why since it has so much to offer for winemaking. Ibglowin remember what I told you a couple months back.


----------



## ColemanM

Hey grapeman and ibglowin... Do you have any experience with petite pearl? Since mn1200 won't be out in the near future, would this be a good replacement in zone 4?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman

A lot of people that haven't grown it yet talk nothing but praises for it. Maybe justly so. My experience with it so far has been abysmal. My vines of it (only 50 at this point) have grown three full seasons and most are only 24 inches tall. A couple got a bit bigger last year so I left a few clusters to see what all the hype is about. I have seen wild riparia grapes get bigger grapes and clusters. The taste was lackluster at best. I reitterate this is only my experience with it and others have had very good luck with it. I want to get some on heavier soil and see if that makes a difference. Some vines just don't do well on a very light soil and this is probably one of them.


----------



## ColemanM

Thank you very much for your experience grapeman! I guess I'll just have to wait another 20 years til I can retire to Cali. But by that time there will probably be a Malbec and Cabernet replacement here in MN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman

There are a few that are getting close. Let's hope they are great ones. Marquette makes a pretty good wine. You can always try the Petite Pearl for yourself. Greg says it does well there.


----------



## ColemanM

I think I am going to give it a try. Only four vines though. Small back yard  but this winter was BRUTAL!! Will wait to see which vines made it out alive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND

My first year petite pearl grew pretty well on my rich soil. Not quite as big as my Marquette though. Another nearby winery has had it for 4 years and it produced pretty well for him last year. We just did a barrel tasting of his 2013 and it is pretty good. It was a bad year all around for us so it's hard to really compare. He wasn't able to make his usual Marquette at all because the grapes were not good enough. He ended up with a sweeter red with that one to balance it. 

This year I will prune them down to the ground and grow some proper trunks. It looks like the winter was tough on them anyway. I think I was lucky this last year was the first for my vines. I would hate to have had them all established and face this winter. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hey winemaking friends! Just thought I'd share a quick update! I've been so busy with non-winemaking things apart from a Chardonnay and batch of DB on the go  hope you all are well and still having some winemaking fun! 

I can't remember which thread I had posted on my rodent damage last winter but it seems that everything that was chewed up grew back twice as fast and big! 

Here's a pic of one of my apple trees that was completely girdled last winter to which we applied Saran Wrap and duct tape. I'm sure hoping that it will survive next winter. What do you all think? She bloomed extremely well and has a fair amount of apples growing!




Much of my free time has been spent gardening as landscaping. We've put in cherry, peach and pear trees this year. My Saskatoon berry and high bush cranberries as well as my elderberries are all growing like absolute weeds! Yay! My wine grapes had to be put on hold til next spring, just haven't had enough time!

On another front, I finally got my custom mini bar done but had to rip our back door apart to get her in! Still waiting on my cowhide barstools but this will be worth it in the end. The bar holds 18 - 750ml or 1.5L bottles on each end. Hope I can find more time to participate more on the forums again now. Miss all the great chit chat!


----------



## equate60

*Identify the grapes*

Hello,

I am new to this forum. We found these grapes growing on our land in upstate NY. Can someone identify what type of grapes these are at this stage. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## dking193

6 Noble muscadine
6 Ison muscadine
2 Black Beauty muscadine
2 Darlene muscadine
2 Big Red muscadine
10 Lomanto grapes
10 Black Spanish grape

1 Pomegranate tree
2 plum
7 various apple
5 peach
8 blueberry
2 bartlett pear
1 huge asian pear (pic below)

On order:
30 Blanc Du Bois Grape
10 Black Spanish Grape
10 Lomanto Grape


----------



## Wally

Two Venus seedless vines, which produced 8 gallons of deep red this year. I planted these 4 years ago for fresh eating. No way can we eat that many grapes while they are in season. So I have made wine with them for two years in a row now. I made it very strong and very dry. I don't like sweet wine. I try to get 16% alcohol by volume By adjusting the SG. I normally add about 1/4 to 1/half as much water as I have juice. My grapes have more acid than I like. so diluting the must with water is a natural way to lessen the acidity.

This years batch is a little sweeter than last years But not overly so. I have had several people taste it and they all rave about it. One said it was the best he ever tasted. 

So what I'm getting at is that you don't have to have the famous wine grapes to make a good wine.

Muscadines are ripening fast so I plan on a 5 gallon batch of that next week.

Wally Smith


----------



## RedSun

My fruit collections:

7 table grapes, room for 9 more wine grape,
two more rows planned for another 32 vines.
8 apple trees,
4 Asian pears
2 apricot trees
3 sweet cherry
4 peach/nectarine
14 highbush blueberry
Blackberry: Triple Crown, Black Satin, Cherokee
Red raspberry: Heritage, Prelude, Sunrise
Boysenberry
Gooseberry
7 Jujube trees


----------



## LochRoss

Mars grapes 250 vines
15 Apple trees
10 pear
15 peach
15 plum
5 sweet cherry
5 persimmons
1 pomegranate 
20 high bush blueberries 
200 Christmas trees
7 pecan
2 fig


----------



## padolin

10 Valvin muscats
10 Ives
10 Chambourcin
10 New York muscats
13 Traminette
15 Various concords and Catawba


----------



## Chefdan

300 fig varieties
2 apples not sure what ones 
2 Nanking cherries white& red
1 queen ann cherry
Dog woods kousa and cornealian
Goji berries 
8 verities of blue berries
4 verities kiwi
4 pawpaw varieties
4 currents red black pink and white
Wine grapes are barbera 50 vines on 101-14 only
Need 12(haha)
3 concord
1 fruit cocktail of jujube
A ton of volunteer mulberries 
Black berries 2 types
3 types of raspberries 
In pots 
1 ice cream banana
1 red lemon
1 myer lemon
1 Calamondin 
1 calamondin/mandarin cross 
1 sumo Orange 
4 gin berries 
1 sand paper fig
1 Rollina deliciosa
1 surinam cherry
1 strawberry guava
1 fejoia
1 star fruit
Think that's about
It I'm sure I'm missing some things
Oh and weed lots of weeds.


----------



## sour_grapes

Chefdan said:


> 300 fig varieties
> 2 apples not sure what ones
> 2 Nanking cherries white& red
> 1 queen ann cherry
> Dog woods kousa and cornealian
> Goji berries
> 8 verities of blue berries
> 4 verities kiwi
> 4 pawpaw varieties
> 4 currents red black pink and white
> Wine grapes are barbera 50 vines on 101-14 only
> Need 12(haha)
> 3 concord
> 1 fruit cocktail of jujube
> A ton of volunteer mulberries
> Black berries 2 types
> 3 types of raspberries
> In pots
> 1 ice cream banana
> 1 red lemon
> 1 myer lemon
> 1 Calamondin
> 1 calamondin/mandarin cross
> 1 sumo Orange
> 4 gin berries
> 1 sand paper fig
> 1 Rollina deliciosa
> 1 surinam cherry
> 1 strawberry guava
> 1 fejoia
> 1 star fruit
> Think that's about
> It I'm sure I'm missing some things



Jeez, it really is the Garden State, huh!? Nice work!


----------



## RevA

3 Catawba
4 Raspberry
10 Strawberry
2 Coffea Arabica


----------



## HillPeople

300 grape vines- Marquette, Marechal Foch, LaCrescent, Prairie Star and Louise Swenson
12 Patriot high bush blueberries
12 Honeyberries
7 Apple
2 Pear
1 Peach
Thousands of wild Blackberries
Old


----------



## gordonm

I live in Maine so went with St. Pepin and Lacrosse for a pollinator. Also have some Frontenac blanc.


----------



## 5_acre

In south central Illinois we have Frontenac, seyval blanc, edelweiss, concord, Niagara, cawtaba and Cayuga white


----------

